# Big lava stones, somewhat like Unzan stone, but w/o the ADA manual on "how to use"



## Hardy85 (May 3, 2013)

I gotta say the seiryu stone is much nicer, I like the lighter color and sharper edges, the lava stone in the last pic looks too rounded for my liking...

Just my $.02

But I like that style layout


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Hardy85 said:


> I gotta say the seiryu stone is much nicer, I like the lighter color and sharper edges, the lava stone in the last pic looks too rounded for my liking...
> 
> Just my $.02
> 
> But I like that style layout


These are mimicing the Unzan type of stone a bit, but I'm not really using them like the column design.


----------



## rah-bop (Apr 28, 2012)

As someone who just spent three weeks hunting for the perfect pieces of hardscape wood, I want to swim through those piles of sticks in the background.


----------



## Black Hills Tj (Jul 19, 2008)

rah-bop said:


> As someone who just spent three weeks hunting for the perfect pieces of hardscape wood, I want to swim through those piles of sticks in the background.


No kiddin, thats gold.

BTW-your sig looks like eyes.


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

Those look similar to rock morphs I see while collecting... I actually try to get the rocks with more holes for added character and mainly because of weight. I actually have a pile that look really similar to these.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

DaveFish said:


> Those look similar to rock morphs I see while collecting... I actually try to get the rocks with more holes for added character and mainly because of weight. I actually have a pile that look really similar to these.


Your lava is actually fairly different, this has much more air pocketing. This is closer to Unzan stone. Cost a lot less too.


----------



## Jonny (Jun 5, 2013)

They look great, I like the dark colour on it as I think it will really make your plants and mosses pop once they are it. Wish I had access to the sort of hardscaping materials you do lol


----------



## Petr (Jul 5, 2016)

plantbrain said:


> The two rear pieces are in excess of 100lbs each. Not easy to move around, but easier to shape and trim, place, etc than the seiryu.
> Easier to get taller vertical height.
> 
> This stone has plenty of natural variations that allow for planters without chisling etc, but it can be chiseled.
> ...


Dobrý den, kde můžu sehnat takové to kameny do akvária ? jsem s České republiky a takové to kameny tu neseženu  nevíte o nějaké prodejně kde bych si to mohl objednat ? Díky


----------

